# Cosmetics Clearance Center in Barrie Ontario



## emmalay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey guys I thought I'd let you all know about this place. A friend told me about it and I was in Barrie that day and decided to check it out. It has lots of great things in there for your nails, and lots of NYC and Sally Hansen products as cheap as 50 cents. It also has MAC. I got the following there.

Blush in "pinch of peach" 
Lipglass in "totally it"
Paint pot in "greenstroke"

They were about 30% cheaper than regular MAC.

They have a quite a few things from the McQueen collection, Heathertte, and Dame Edna. I also some brushes from holiday sets. I also saw cult of cherry quads that only cost 29$. They have a full pro pan for 60$ but I didn't really get a good look at it. There was some Bobbi Brown and Clinqiue floating around.

It's open on Saturday from 9-5 and Sunday from 1-5. The girls there are total sweethearts too. I'm really glad I found that place.

Anyways for anyone in the GTA who is traveling that way, it's totally worth a look. It's a great hidden gem and the prices are amazing. Anyone else ever go there?


----------



## Odette (Mar 8, 2009)

Great! What is the address?


----------



## emmalay (Mar 8, 2009)

364 St Vincent St


----------



## emmalay (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh they have blush and msf's and a couple of fluidlines. I guess it's the closet thing to a CCO I've ever seen in Canada.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG.. gotta make my way up to Barrie one day... haven't been there in a longgggg time.


----------



## sweeteternity (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm interested, it's only an hour away! But is it definitely real MAC?


----------



## emmalay (Mar 8, 2009)

I checked them out and they look real to me. I can try to get a picture of what I bought up next week (camera is being borrowed by parents) if you'd like to see them yourself.


----------



## emmalay (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone else been there?


----------



## yassaziza (Feb 5, 2010)

I went to the Cosmetic Clearance Center in Barrie last weekend and I got:

Mac 100 Strokes e/s- $10.50
Mac Femme Fi e/s- $ 10.50
Mac Gentle Simmer slimshine- $5.99 

They had some quads ($29), MSF ($19), blushes ($11.50), ls, e/s (10.50), paint pots, holiday pallets and other stuff. 

There were two Mac blush refill that had the magnet on the back but they didnt have the sticker with the name on it. I was wondering if it was real Mac.


----------



## Cinci (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I just got back from a trip to the GTA, and I was at the Cosmetic Clearence Centre last Saturday.   From what I remember they had:

Bubbles Lipstick
Frenzy Lipstick
Take Wing Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad
A Couple of holiday pallettes (the fuschia one and the red one from 2008)
some MSF's
Solar White e/s
Aqua pro pan
Signed, Sealed Pro Pan
some Blue, a Mid tone Purple, and a Dark green eyeshadows (I didn't check the names)
A few Matte Midtone brown pro pan e/s's (as the girl above said, they didn't have name stickers on the back)
A few Dazzleglasses (a fuchsia color one and a reddish one)
Quite Natural Paint Pot
Orange MAC Makeup Bags (I think these were from the Neo Sci-Fi Collection)
MAC Signature Cosmetics Bag - Small Rectangle (These are the black ones with the mac logo all over it - they only had one left)
Dangerzone MES (only 1 left)
#205 Mascara Fan Brush
#204 Lash Brush
Select Cover-up (Darker shades)
Novel Twist Bag with Hundred Degrees Pearlizer and mini Kabuki
mini brush sets (red ones and gold ones)
Little Darlings Mini Lipglass set from last 2008 Xmas (Red packaging)
Little Darlkings Eyeliner Set from 2008 Xmas (Red Packaging)


There told me they were getting a "shipment" in a few weeks.  I asked her where their "shipments" come from, but she said she didnt know, and that she wasn't the owner..   I am guessing, that since the next Markham Sale is coming up in a few weeks, that they are probably picking up their makeup there....  So if you are in the Barrie area and can't get tickets to the Markham Sale, you may want to check out the CCC in a few weeks....   you might be able to pick up a few pigments with the old packaging and what not!


----------



## emmalay (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I went back a couple of weeks ago and got Gold Mode pigment in the older packaging, redhead msf, and the tempting quad from cult of cherry. Everything was labeled.


----------



## Rabiea (Apr 18, 2012)

I live closeby and I go as often as I can.
  	They have the entire color collection of the Borghese nail polish (better than OPI) which I bought every color of, the retail price at Shoppers, Winners and other stores is $9.99-$12.99 each.  I paid $1.99 each, they even have colors that are not in the stores as yet.  I also bought about $20.00 worth of lip, hair, Revlon, and Sally Hansen (French manicure sets, body wash sets)  stuff that would have been about $100 retail. They also have great gift sets especially at holiday times.  It is really worth the trip, Remember they are only open on weekends.
  	PS: I recently bought the giant size Nivea Body cream, which I think is only available in the US for $19.99 and paid $7.99 here.
  	Yes, their MAC is the real stuff, but only limited colors and selection.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, I really should check this place out!


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cinci said:


> There told me they were getting a "shipment" in a few weeks. I asked her where their "shipments" come from, but she said she didnt know, and that she wasn't the owner.. I am guessing, that since the next Markham Sale is coming up in a few weeks, that they are probably picking up their makeup there.... So if you are in the Barrie area and can't get tickets to the Markham Sale, you may want to check out the CCC in a few weeks.... you might be able to pick up a few pigments with the old packaging and what not!


  	where was it ?
  	im very curious


----------

